
IOS 6 slider widgets change reflection with angle - kposehn
http://www.tuaw.com/2012/06/14/ios-6-adds-some-great-eye-candy-to-new-music-app/
======
mynameisraj
Fun fact: this was originally done in Square's Card Case (by Robert Andersen,
who coincidentally used to work at Apple). The hologram on the credit card
used to change with the angle of the phone.

~~~
Jayasimhan
I think this is not true. Apple doesn't let you change icons on the home
screen. Apps dont have that kind of control. Does it?

~~~
mynameisraj
In-app hologram when you edit your credit card. Unfortunately this is not in
the shipping build of Pay with Square, but it was there in Card Case (and was
epic!).

~~~
Jayasimhan
ahh.. I see!

------
ctdonath
Back in the heyday of the Cray 2, I randomly wondered what could be done if
the total processing power of a (then) supercomputer was thrown at providing a
user interface. What nuanced details could be achieved? Today, we see the
result (iPad 2 ~= Cray 2), brought into sharp relief with this article.

------
mayoff
This would be a lot more interesting if it used the front-facing camera to
generate the reflection. But that would use far too much power.

------
minikomi
The amazing animator David O'Reilly came up with a similar concept about 3
years ago.. I think this was just a video he made and timed his movements to
it

<http://vimeo.com/1496857>

------
drbawb
Am I the only one who doesn't like this feature? My understanding is that
sampling the gyroscope that frequently is a battery killer (e.g: the reason
those REM Sleep alarm clocks will suck down 90% of your battery in 8 hours)...

Over the course of a day this is probably a fairly significant amount of
battery power wasted on eye candy...

~~~
glhaynes
This is my first thought, too.

On the other hand, I never leave my phone in the music app, screen turned on,
unplugged — I get in, find the thing I want to play, then either lock the
device or switch to another app. So I'm not too worried about it. But, still.

EDIT: Comments elsewhere on this page seem to imply that the extra power usage
is miniscule.

------
Groxx
I think this comment sums it up nicely:
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/13/3082329/ios-6-button-
tilt-...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/13/3082329/ios-6-button-tilt-change-
reflection#105188857)

~~~
Cushman
I don't think I buy that this isn't "newsworthy" for tech. This is a
responsive aesthetic, previously relegated to the occasional experiment,
adopted by _the_ trendsetter of UI design in their flagship software. Not the
story of the decade, but definitely of note to anyone who dabbles in mobile at
least.

~~~
Groxx
I personally like the touch, but I think the sentiment is right. Extreme
attention to detail in one spot = interesting, a few people notice. Extreme
attention to detail in one spot _by Apple_ = $$$ advertising revenue because
everyone wants to see what Apple is doing.

------
marknutter
I can imagine an entire interface taking advantage of this; the subtle drop
shadows on buttons shifting slightly based on the devices gyroscope. Heck,
even based on where the sun is at your location. It could really add to the
level of immersion.

~~~
Angostura
To make it better, use the inbuilt camera to detect the direction of ambient
light and have the orientation of the reflections erm.... reflect this.

~~~
farnsworth
Next weeks HN article - "iOS Settings App Constantly Spies on Users With
Camera" bad idea

------
est
blogspam

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/13/3082329/ios-6-button-
tilt-...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/13/3082329/ios-6-button-tilt-change-
reflection)

~~~
dbaupp
Original video: <http://youtu.be/c9X7D87uJ7Q>

------
gburt
What kind of battery drain does reading the accelerometer cost? Seems a little
silly.

~~~
dangrossman
Probably a negligible amount. The accelerometer in HTC phones uses only 200μA
when active, and only wakes itself when there is motion. I don't know exactly
what part an iPhone uses, but it'll be similar. Compared to the CPU's power
usage, which will definitely be running if the screen is on and the app is in
use, that's nothing.

~~~
lloeki
CPU? I bet the biggest sucker of them all is the display.

------
ChrisArchitect
Because digital things _have to_ look like real things right? Lame.

~~~
saturdaysaint
This skeutomorph litmus test mentality is a fad. Skeutomorph free interfaces
have been around for a long time. Some really interesting programs have had
them (Ableton Live and Osc music control interfaces come to mind) but they
haven't proven to be a decisive advantage or even had a radical effect on user
sentiment where they've been applied. In music software, the impossibly
skeutomorphic Reason (you literally connect dangly patch cables to connect
audio effects) is thriving alongside Live and the consensus is that there's
actually a place for the different styles.

